
Apple is still tending its walled garden - pionerkotik
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21362820/apples-big-sur-news-xcloud-walled-garden
======
gjvc
Steve Jobs knew since the early days that the secret to repeated profits is
lock-in. Walled gardens are what people talked about before using the term
"moat".

